# Sunterra Limited Edition Portfolio Coffee Table Book



## Spence (Oct 17, 2005)

these are nice hard cover picture books given out to Elite Members.  Somehow I ended up with some extras, if you are a Club Sunterra member and want one, email me.


----------



## robertellis (Oct 18, 2005)

I would love to have one. My sunterra number is 9-5544761. What is the cost??


----------



## somerville (Oct 18, 2005)

Spence said:
			
		

> these are nice hard cover picture books given out to Elite Members.  Somehow I ended up with some extras, if you are a Club Sunterra member and want one, email me.



It's probably because you are a multiple elite owner.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 19, 2005)

Are the hard copies mailed out annually?


----------



## EileenSRN (Oct 19, 2005)

Spence,
If I'm still in the running, I will need to know price and S&H.
Thanks- Eileen


----------



## mihusker (Oct 19, 2005)

If you have any books still available, I'd love to have one.  I'm an EVR-Tahoe owner.  Craig


----------



## Spence (Oct 19, 2005)

Spence said:
			
		

> these are nice hard cover picture books given out to Elite Members.  Somehow I ended up with some extras, if you are a Club Sunterra member and want one, email me.



I was able to accomodate everyone who *emailed me* and when I get them in the mail I will now have more coffee tables than coffee table books.



			
				pedro47 said:
			
		

> Are the hard copies mailed out annually?



In the course of taking orders I found out that I should have put them up on eBay 'cause they no longer give these out, it was a one time printing.


----------



## EileenSRN (Oct 21, 2005)

Spence,
I just noticed after I sent my second private message, that you hadn't opened the first. Was there a different email address I was supposed to use? I realize I'm too late by default, but am curious to find out why my message didn't get through.
Eileen


----------



## Spence (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, I mailed out (at no cost) every one I had to everyone that emailed me as requested, BUT only received 30% acknowledgement, pretty poor if you ask me.


----------



## Spence (Dec 23, 2005)

New _SunGlances_ Membership info guide (pg13) lists a new coffee table book called _Snapshots_ - This coffee table piece includes wonderful pictures and great details regarding the beutiful resorts of Club Sunterra and will give you the visual needed for planning your vacations.

Doesn't say how or when you will receive it.


----------



## jonellen (Dec 26, 2005)

*Snapshots coffee table book*

I received a copy of Snapshots only after calling the Corporate office several times. I was promised a copy of the Coffee Table book (thanks, Spence, for my copy!) but never got anything. Finally, someone took pity on me and got me a copy of the new Snapshots book. It's great, and is an updated version of the coffee table book, but it came in soft cover, so it's not as nice-looking as the coffee table book.


----------



## Spence (Jan 5, 2006)

jonellen said:
			
		

> I received a copy of Snapshots only after calling the Corporate office several times. I was promised a copy of the Coffee Table book (thanks, Spence, for my copy!) but never got anything. Finally, someone took pity on me and got me a copy of the new Snapshots book. It's great, and is an updated version of the coffee table book, but it came in soft cover, so it's not as nice-looking as the coffee table book.



Got my *Snapshots* after having asked for it when I read about it in the copy of *SunGlances* that was mailed out and on the web site (members only).  It is very nice, as nice as the original limited edition coffee table book just not hard bound.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 6, 2006)

The Sunterra Limited Edition Coffee Table Book what is the latest edition of your book?


----------



## Spence (Jan 9, 2006)

pedro47 said:
			
		

> The Sunterra Limited Edition Coffee Table Book what is the latest edition of your book?


There's only one edition, the one I have remaining is still in the shrink wrap.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks! I do have that edition.


----------

